# Is it my mind or it happens?



## charyuop (Oct 5, 2006)

Now I have been doing Tai Chi many months with video and a month with a teacher who worked on having me go lower in my stences.
Now I realized that in "normal" life (meaning out of training) I walk with a better posture (back more streight than it was before) and when I have to go around an obstacle on the ground (trust me with a 18 months daughter the floor is full of them) it comes natural to me to step as in Tai Chi, meaning finding a good root around the object before shifting the weight. That is all ok, I know it comes from the so called memory muscle coz I do it without wanting to do it.
But I noticed today that it seems to me that when I walk my way of walking is more "light" and the muscle of the whole body are more "relaxed". I noticed the other day at work that when I lifted my arms to grab a case to stock my wrist were not tight (LOL no offenses for anyone, but I felt like I was moving my arms like an homosexual).
Is all this normal or is it me that thinking continuosly to Tai Chi training, subconsciously move that way on purpose?
I mean, does it happen also to other Tai Chi players to move in a more relaxed way also out of training?


----------



## Shrewsbury (Oct 5, 2006)

All martial arts are for whole life, not just the school.

The internal arts are more geared toward evryday life and longevity than other arts, so the changes in "regular" life is more noticible. This is a good step and relaxation should be key in all you do.

keep it up!!!


----------

